# Lanai August/September



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that's all I can say. I was fortunate enough to spend 10 more days working in Lanai as a chef and boat captain aboard a 27' Tom Cat Sea Dory. Days were long, but well worth it.

The first few days found us anticipating the opening of lobster season (Sept. 1st, 12 AM)
and spear fishing for ulua, menpache and other tasty fishes.

Upon arrival we made our way to a secluded area in search of sushi, luckily, we found them.



















....and then I turned them into consumable fare.



















On the second day, Jayson and I decided we'd do a little free diving. We knew of a reef that had a few arches, tunnels and caves, so we decided to check them out. After 20 minutes or so and a few missed shots, Jay dove to a cave at about 25' to inspect and visit the inhabitants. He quickly gave me the sign for "Big ulua!" Seconds later, we watched as the fish swam towards another set of caves in deeper water. Wow, did that fish have shoulders.

We decided to head back to the boat and suit up in scuba gear. We didn't want anything to do with fighting a fish of that magnitude on just the air in our lungs, especially because we are novices at the whole free diving thing.

Fast forward 20 minutes. We dropped to a cave/tunnel in the reef that we suspected the fish may have gone to. We slowly made our way to the Northern entrance that had two openings, side by side.

Jay was sporting a 3 band gun and is a bit more experienced than I at the whole spear fishing thing, and is definitely more accurate. I flanked him and worked my way to the entrance on the right, about 10' from each other. As I crept in I saw a huge fish! Seconds later it had a spear stuck just forward of it's tail and was dragging Jay into the cave, FAST!
I watched as this mammoth fish did it's best to take my friend to Indonesia. Soon thereafter, the spear ripped out of the fish and he came right in front of me, making it easier for me to safely stick a spear a bit in back of his gills. The fish quickly tried to pull me into the cave and I wedged my feet on the rocks and held on to my spear cable. As the fish thrashed around doing it's best to flea, Jayson went into the cave and gave him his best bear hug and manipulated a knife into its skull.

Between being tired and having a nice hole in his head, we were able to subdue the fish on the bottom and finish him off. It was like an underwater rodeo. After getting it ashore to be iced down, our friend took it to the hospital where his wife works and weighed it at 77 lbs.!



















Lobster season.

Midnight on Sept. 1st arrived and we were ready, although apprehensive about the night diving, I was excited.

Let me tell you, it is VERY unnerving to step into blackness for the first time in the ocean, But in we went, flashlights in hand. The first trip was very successful as there were three of us; Jayson, his uncle Sheldon and myself. Sheldon and I spotted and Jay was the "grabber". I was very impressed with how aggressive and sure handed he was, losing only a few lobsters in the 4 nights of diving. The first dive yielded a bakers dozen and I was stoked. We would end up spending 4 solid days and nights on the boat, only coming in to drop off the nights catch to scuba Steve, our good resident friend in Lanai. Steve vacuum packed and froze everything immediately, except for what we decided to keep and eat on the boat.

Overall we boated nearly 40 spiny lobsters, a half dozen slipper lobsters and a handful of crab, including this 7-11 crab pictured below, to which we were later informed has a propensity for removing fingers. (Dodged a bullet there)

7-11 crab.










Jayson and a few monsters.










Bag-o-bugs



















Breakfast! Lobster with prosciutto ham, calamatta olives, sun dried tomatoes and feta cheese. Mmmmmmm.










Sammy with a trigger fish.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

**** You... I can not imagine how sweet that would be.. Thanks for the great pics and post. All i can say is WOW... :shock:

That fish is a hog 77 lbs what an adventure... :shock:


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

OHHH, MYYYY!!! thanks for posting!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

You're my hero....aqua man!! Very nice! :shock:


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

That is Awesome! Sounds like you had a blast! a 77 lb fish......and u chased after it lol


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Great post and photos. Makes my mouth water thinking about all that fresh seafood.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Saweet! Great report man, that fish is freakin huge!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's an incredible trip! Color me green with envy.

Once again, I'm craving sushi after one of your reports.


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

The vast majority of us could only dream. Props!
btw- why's it called a 7-11 crab?


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't know how you do it . Nice catch and pics .


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

That is awesome. I can't imagine sticking a fish that big. SWEET! _(O)_


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

That fish is bigger than every fish I have ever caught combined.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

That is one huge jack! I grew up on Oahu, and went crabbing all that time. I almost had one of those stone crabs pinch my finger off!!!! I miss taco poki (octopus salad)


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Lived on Kauai'i for many years.. story's like this really make me miss it. Looks like a fantastic trip! Thanks for posting.... Nice Ulua!


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Man you live a rough life! That is AWESOME!! Nice stories and pics to go with them.


----------



## XxFIREBOYxX (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow what an awesome trip you had i'm all kinds of jealous!! So when am I invited over for dinner? I'll bring the beer !! !


----------



## Slay&Fillet (Sep 5, 2008)

FLYFSHR - It's called the 7-11 crab because it has 7 maroon spots on the top of it's shell and 4 underneath.


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

Slay&Fillet said:


> FLYFSHR - It's called the 7-11 crab because it has 7 maroon spots on the top of it's shell and 4 underneath.


interesting. thank you


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Great post Tree. It was a very good read. Them lobstas' look tasty!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Can I be you for a week?


----------

